# Mileage Log app. Mile IQ is it worth it?



## garate55 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm lazy (not really) and I have already screwed myself out of mileage I drive around without a pax. Is anyone else using Mile IQ for tax purposes? I think being $55 a year this could be a really good deal because it runs automatically and you can go back and set the miles to be business related. I also read stories where handwritten mileage logs might be thrown out of Tax Court if they seem over-the-top. This might be a good double check and babysitter in case you don't write down the mileage..


----------



## Joshua639 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey there. Josh from MileIQ here. We're glad you asked the question, and I'll be curious to see what everyone else has to say. Obviously, we think MileIQ is hands down worth it, but yes, we're a bit biased  I will say that our average user is deducting over $500 every single month - and ride share drivers drive far more than our average user. Also, don't forget that the cost of MileIQ is also deductible on your taxes. Are you currently using the free version? It's a really great way to test it out. Don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions as you're trying it out.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I use it. I would not drive without it. It is a money maker for me, not an expense item.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I use triplog, I have a few options for logging miles and it runs automatically so I don't have to remember to turn it on. I have my phone connect to my cars Bluetooth, when I hit 5mph it automatically begins. I can also have it do the same if I plug the phone in but the BT is the better option for me. I can also differentiate between personal and business.

After each trip it tells me the amount of write off for taxes and keeps track of totals. It also keeps track of expenses such as gas. All of this is free, for $25 per year it opens up a lot more.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The left column is $10 and the right is $25 per year.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like mileIQ


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I use pen and .xls printout I found on FB.... Hand written logs are fine.

I log the mileage when I leave home, and when I get back home... standard IRS deduction is great.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mile IQ is great. Set it and forget it. It updates you weekly to categorize the trips. I just click on which business purpose and it takes so little time. I bought this for my other business and I'm so glad I have it. So easy.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Osmg95 said:


> TripLog. Another set it and forget it but with greater features in my opinion. I like keeping my fuel purchases, maitanance, receipt cloud storage, and GPS milage log all together with an easy desktop web interface.


I agree ... TripLog rocks ... just plug it in and it auto-starts tracking miles and I upload all my receipts to the cloud ... very handy indeed


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Why not SherpaShare? It's free.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Osmg95 said:


> I believe with Sherpashare, you have to enter your mileage manually as Uber no longer provides trip milage. That also doesn't account for non-trivial mileage that you have to keep track of and enter manually. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I like SS but to date, I've never been able to consistently get my weekly statment uploaded after asking for their assistance too many times. I like the results they provide but just never got it to work for me so I gave up. I would like to use it to keep track of my earnings though.
> 
> Lastly, SS does not keep track of your actual mileage via GPS automatically which is the beauty of TripLog and Mile IQ. In essence, it's really nothing more than a fancy Excel spreadsheet that requires manual data input. I'm toast after a long day of driving and the last thing I want to do is think anymore.


No, you don't enter your mileage manually with SherpaShare. Just like these other apps, it tracks your mileage with GPS and you tell it whether it was personal or business.


----------



## Viper29Venom (Nov 7, 2017)

borrowedtune said:


> Why not SherpaShare? It's free.


It's only free for 15 days. Then same price as mile is. At least with mile iq, it's free for so many trips each month.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been using MileIQ for a year, and I really like it. The documentation it gives you is absolutely great, and customer service is also very good when you have a very rare glitch. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a very part time driver so buying Mile IQ is not cost effective for me. I have been running the free version of Mile IQ along side a log since I started driving. While Mile IQ is quite nice, it is not as good as a plain log for me. Comparing Mile IQ to my log shows about a 10% loss in calculated versus actual miles driving according the odometer.


----------

